# More Ankle Biters



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I was looking through my photos and noticed I hadn't been to the track since Aug. Been hard at it with the astro stuff and building the rig. The Argo Navis telescope pointing computer is sitting at the post office here in town. So tomorrow I'll get to see if my encoder works. I have high confidence. Encoders are production floor stuff. Pretty hard to mess them up. Anyways I decided to hit the track for some photos yesterday. Cut my exposure in half trying to get used to a slower shutter for this stuff so next year when I go to COTA to shoot my photos will show a lot more speed blur on the tires and scenery. Sure does make the colors nice and creamy too. I thought I'd loose a bunch but it wasn't too bad actually. I lost more from being rusty. The first 40 or so were horrible. But the other 600 or so were good to go.














































Lighting was tricky fast moving clouds so it changed minute to minute. But sometimes it was just right. It was later in the afternoon I was hoping it would clear up a little more for some golden hour action but it didn't happen  Turned out pretty good though I'll cut that exposure by half again next time and see how it works. That will be 1/320. I've done some at 1/60 but needed some ND because I had to go so high on the aperture it ruined the effect. Not many keepers on those but they sure look good when you do get it right.

Griz


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Where's that track at?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*San Antonio*

Its in San Antonio on Nacodoches street on the northwest side of town. Not far from the horse track. Here is a link to their website. http://rchqonline.com/

Griz


----------

